

Optimizely vulnerability lets you see what sites is testing - ialex
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/02/optimizely-vulnerability-lets-you-see-what-other-sites-are-testing/

======
gk1
Four days ago they released this feature:

> "Masking Descriptive Names - This option masks the descriptive names for
> experiments, variations, audiences, sections, and segments with numerical
> IDs."

(From their email to users on June 6th.)

So in case you're worried, this is no longer an issue.

